# Cheapest, best camera for uber?



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm looking for something basic? But does the trick. I'm not about ready to spend $200 plus on one for the time being.

Recommendations are appreciated! And also something kinda not so in your face for the riders, where you have to explain why you have a cam. Rides love to ask questions.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zimmermen (Jul 26, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FUTYT7K/?tag=ubne0c-20

Not the cheapest or the best but it works well for me... Many good options like motion detection for when your car is parked... Emergency mode and more


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

That one looks pretty awesome. Do you get a lot of passengers asking why your recording?


----------



## kurbski (Aug 26, 2016)

I posted earlier in another thread asking if dashcams upload to a cloud because any criminal can grab a cam and take it along with the storage card. For accidents its a great tool unless you blew thru the red light. 

Im assuming that you are required to inform a customer that you are using a recording device??? But i guess if it looks like the wolf of wall street bear your good to go.


----------



## Zimmermen (Jul 26, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> That one looks pretty awesome. Do you get a lot of passengers asking why your recording?


I rarely get asked about the camera, 95% of my pax don't even know it's there... I have it mounted just behind my rear view mirror so it's not highly visible... I generally have it pointed outward so of they have an issue I just say it's for road idiots... Although the audio does record voices inside the car (which has helped me in several situations)


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

What kind've situations. Can you have in pointed inside the car to record pax? I've just been doing Uber and Lyft a week now and I just feel like I would be safer if I had an internal camera.


----------



## Victour B (Aug 21, 2016)

http://www.pulsetv.com/prodinfo.asp?number=7068 I use this one with a 8Gig up to 32gig SD Card. works great.. 4hour then over writes.. Light for night time recording invisible. really like it.. Small enough to face the inside of car for durnk Nights...


----------



## Pipoy (Oct 12, 2016)

I use the Falcon F360...

Some passenger are curious about having a dashcam and some are even asking if its legal to video the trip. I tell them that its for insurance purposes (in case I get into a traffic accident or a passenger "confrontation").

Its much easier to explain if you have those info-stickers that states that the trip is being Audio & Video recorded.


----------



## SweetAMGUberLyft (Oct 19, 2016)

I am looking for one that records the interior without needing a light on/stealthily with night vision but also has a front facing camera as well. But under $100. Any suggestions for that?


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> What kind've situations. Can you have in pointed inside the car to record pax? I've just been doing Uber and Lyft a week now and I just feel like I would be safer if I had an internal camera.


I have one that I bought on ebay for $15 that looks like a radar detector. Nobody has ever commented on it. It's cheap and works great!


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Not cheap, but the best for an Uber driver, and the most discrete by a long way, is the Blackvue 650 2 camera setup. In the later models, the second camera has IR LEDS for nighttime recording. I've mounted the front-facing camera behind the rear view mirror and the second camera above the rear view mirror facing into the car.


----------

